# WSP FO Sale Tomorrow



## snappyllama (Jul 1, 2015)

I just got an email... it didn't say how much they are on sale... but I wanted to pass it along.

The sale price will apparently automagically show up in your cart.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 1, 2015)

Automagically....


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry... I'm a developer and use that phrase a lot with my customers.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 1, 2015)

Nothing to be sorry for, I've heard it before. Its one of those words I find really funny.


----------



## ArtisanDesigns (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 1, 2015)

Automagically...that's awesome.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 1, 2015)

Automagically.  I have never heard that before; however, I am sure as heck gonna steal it!  I can't wait to use it.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jul 1, 2015)

Darnit, WSP! I already have more FO's than I can reasonably use and I know I'm going to be ordering more tomorrow!


----------



## not_ally (Jul 1, 2015)

As soon as I ordered during the last sale I remembered ones I had missed.  So thanks, Snappy!  I am curious to see what my automagical discount is


----------



## Judiraz (Jul 1, 2015)

I was just checking my supplies and what do you know.....I need some FOs! SETI g an alarm on my phone right now.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 2, 2015)

I just rechecked the email and noticed it runs today, 7/2/2015, from 8pm - 12am EST.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 2, 2015)

My Christmas FOs in my cart - just waiting until 8:00......


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 2, 2015)

Gah! Going out of town and will have very limited internet access - going to be at the lake and on Memorial Day, it literally took a picture that I texted 3 hours to make it from me to the recipient. I am seriously considering taking my laptop and driving someplace with wifi (probably an hour round trip) to order FOs. Because there is something very wrong with me, apparently.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 2, 2015)

I got the email too last night and I already loaded up my cart with about $800 worth of FO's lol....depending on how good the sale is will determine what stays and what goes from there. 

I caught a *rumor* in another group I follow that the FO's will be 25% off which is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 2, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Gah! Going out of town and will have very limited internet access - going to be at the lake and on Memorial Day, it literally took a picture that I texted 3 hours to make it from me to the recipient. I am seriously considering taking my laptop and driving someplace with wifi (probably an hour round trip) to order FOs. Because there is something very wrong with me, apparently.



It's ok. When I used to be a gamer, I would drive to Starbucks at like 2AM just to do an event. My house has been crazy hot from summer and it's just too hot to soap in my craft room unless it's night time. Guess who was up til 5am last weekend. Soap makes u do things. 

Looks like my attemps to not spend anymore money this month on soaping stuff has just gone out the window. I'm seriously becoming a fo ho now. I told BF that I wanted to go on a soaping vacation where I go to the suppliers and sniff all their stuff. I got this look :shock: I also mentioned possibly taking my soaping supplies with me on vacay so I can soap in luxury!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 2, 2015)

Vmakkers - At the Guild conference this year, Nature's Garden had their entire line out for sniffing. I seriously considered going to a local drugstore and buying cosmetic pads and zip lock bags and making "sniffies" of everything they had! - Also an admitted FO HO..... and proud of my collection!


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 2, 2015)

Cindy2428 said:


> Vmakkers - At the Guild conference this year, Nature's Garden had their entire line out for sniffing. I seriously considered going to a local drugstore and buying cosmetic pads and zip lock bags and making "sniffies" of everything they had! - Also an admitted FO HO..... and proud of my collection!



Ain't no shame in your FO HO game! Any must have to die for suggestions from WSP? I haven't ordered anything from them since their prices are a little high but I can't resist a sale.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 2, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> Ain't no shame in your FO HO game! Any must have to die for suggestions from WSP? I haven't ordered anything from them since their prices are a little high but I can't resist a sale.



I LOVE their Bergamot & White Tea FO blend. It plays really nicely too, no acceleration or ricing.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm usually a "clean", non-floral type of girl and have never bought anything even remotely "foodie", but I thought I'd dip my nose in the water a little bit. My goal was to stick with Holiday scents and overall I did well..... Can't wait to review them. Only Mystical Woods - 763 was not in stock. 

Vmakkers  I love all of their EO/FO combinations; they generally serve as my base scents when I blend with things that are too sweet for me or too floral. I have found their descriptions to be accurate and their quality overall to be good. I agree on their pricing and only shop there when they have sales. However, they also incorporate their shipping costs into their pricing.

My favorite FO vendor hands down is Mad Oils out of Florida.  This is a shop owned and operated by experienced soapers; the depth and quality of their FOs gets a 10/10 from me. If I didn't have such an EO/FO addiction, I would probably just soap with their line and be done with it, but there are still so many scent families I haven't even experienced yet... Sighs with happy anticipation 

White Christmas - 569
Very Merry Cranberry - 400
Vanilla Bean Noel - 113
Three Wise Men - 318
Sugar Plum - 410
Spiced Cranberry - 149
Spiced Chestnut - 554
Sparkling Snowflake - 518
Sparkling Plum - 230
Santa's Pipe - 516
Peppermint Stick - 540
Nutcracker - 513
North Pole - 403
Noel Type - 392
Frankincense - 494
Frankincense & Myrrh - 594
Apple Jack N Peel - 148
Cinnamon - 828
Gingerbread - 162
Windsong Balsam Pine - 519
Sandalwood - 104
Orange Cranberry - 274
Hot Apple Pie - 333
Beneath the Stars - 341
Vetyver - 485
Spiked Cider - 526
'O Christmas Tree - 514
Autumn Spice - 491
Shea & Coconut - 638
Dancing Waters - 686
Edward's Temptation - 646
Ed Hardy for Men - 553
Ed Hardy for Women - 696
Beach House Type - 166


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 2, 2015)

Cindy2428 said:


> I'm usually a "clean", non-floral type of girl and have never bought anything even remotely "foodie", but I thought I'd dip my nose in the water a little bit. My goal was to stick with Holiday scents and overall I did well..... Can't wait to review them. Only Mystical Woods - 763 was not in stock.
> 
> Vmakkers  I love all of their EO/FO combinations; they generally serve as my base scents when I blend with things that are too sweet for me or too floral. I have found their descriptions to be accurate and their quality overall to be good. I agree on their pricing and only shop there when they have sales. However, they also incorporate their shipping costs into their pricing.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help! 

I just ordered a few colorants from Mad Oils since they have free shipping through summer. I was looking at their FO's and just couldn't decide which ones I should get. 

I'm pretty open to most scents and am really trying to get a good overall collection going of both foodie and fresher scents. I've been really wanting to dip my feet in the sandalwood and woodsy/herby scents too. I love the smell of mens cologne. I've been a little wary of the spice scents just cause I have never been a fan but I really want to get a good pumpkin. 

Decisions decisions! And I only have 6 more hours until the sale starts. EEK!


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 2, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> I just ordered a few colorants from Mad Oils since they have free shipping through summer. I was looking at their FO's and just couldn't decide which ones I should get.
> 
> ...



When Mad Oils gets their Pumpkin Bread back in stock later this summer... get some.  It's wonderful!  It smells just like pumpkin bread.  I'm jealously guarding my last bar from last year and bring it out to sniff at least once a week.


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 2, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> When Mad Oils gets their Pumpkin Bread back in stock later this summer... get some.  It's wonderful!  It smells just like pumpkin bread.  I'm jealously guarding my last bar from last year and bring it out to sniff at least once a week.



You now sound like my husband . I made a Cherry Almond some time back and he used all but 1 bar of it and he busts it out only for sake of smelling it. He won't use it because he's afraid I'll never make him another one.


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 2, 2015)

One of my friends literally has a bar soap collection. She only buys them to sniff. Makes me debate whether I should give her the prettier soaps or just the ugly ones since it's only for sniffing.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 2, 2015)

As someone above mentioned, 25% off! I love a good deal


----------



## Lynusann (Jul 2, 2015)

Heck yea! I was pretty thrilled. My husband on the other hand was not so thrilled to see the total


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm holding back this time.. last sale cost me a couple grand. I hate sales.. lol
Seriously don't need more fragrances but it's so hard to not try more!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't think I can afford another sale...  I'll have to sit this one out.


----------



## MoonStruck (Jul 2, 2015)

I desperately need more FOs but I had a lousy paycheck this week and just should not tempt this, so I won't.  My common sense has to profile sometimes.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 2, 2015)

Dang, the Vanilla Oak vanished out of my basket, they went out of stock *while* I was shopping.  Rats, that was an expensive one, I needed the discount.  Get going if you are going to, you guys!


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 3, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Dang, the Vanilla Oak vanished out of my basket, they went out of stock *while* I was shopping.  Rats, that was an expensive one, I needed the discount.  Get going if you are going to, you guys!



I went to double check my order and I swear I had added vanilla oak...of course I didn't. I thought WSP would have saved my order since I was logged in but when I came back to my laptop it was gone and I had to quick readd everything I thought I wanted.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 3, 2015)

Can't believe how fast it went.  I am bummed.  I went on pretty early too.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 3, 2015)

Totally didn't need more but couldn't help myself... Planning for holiday scents...

Peppermint Candy Fragrance Oil 200
Nag Champa Fragrance Oil 304
Autumn Lodge* Fragrance Oil 401
White Christmas Type Fragrance Oil 569* * * * * * 
Bourbon Vanilla* Type Fragrance 
Verbena & Lemon Type Fragrance Oil 574* * * * *
Jack Frost Type Fragrance Oil 317* * * * * * 
Pure Amber Fragrance Oil 637* * * * * * * * * 
Frosted Cranberry Fragrance Oil 657* * * * * * 
Alpine Frost Fragrance Oil 752* *


----------

